# Tri_Tip



## Toby Keil (Jul 7, 2008)

Didn’t spend much time at home this weekend as we had party’s to attend so not much cooking for me. I did however have some time on Thursday to grill up a Tri-Tip, some diced potatoes wrapped in foil along with some fresh squash my neighbor gave me from her garden. Below are a few pictures for your viewing pleasure and I hope everyone had a happy and safe 4th. (Forgot to mention that I grilled the Tri on charcoal and did the taters ans squash on the gasser)


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 7, 2008)

YUMMY! Perfecto!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 7, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE SOME GOOD EATS


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 7, 2008)

that's my favorite way to eat squash, and so easy!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks great Toby.
Nice crust!


----------



## Griff (Jul 7, 2008)

You've got tri-tip down, Toby.


----------



## Unity (Jul 7, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> YUMMY! Perfecto!


+1

--John
(Helen, the Lompoc/Santa Maria ambassador, knows tri-tip.)


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 8, 2008)

YummO nice finish


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 8, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> *YummO *nice finish



Looks great Toby! 

JB, you've been watching too much Rachel Ray, I think!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## john a (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 9, 2008)

What do yall put on squash when grilling it.  Oil ,seasonigs,
 ect.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2008)

I slice and throw em in a bag with italian dressing, but 
a Big GQ says to cook em and then throw em in a bowl
with italian, says it soaks up the dressing..gonna try that
next time.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 9, 2008)

I have done the Italian dressing in a bag trick and it tastes great. This time I just placed the squash in a pan then slathered the with some EVOO and a little S&P then on the grill they went. Sooooo simple and so tasty.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2008)

yep toby, all it takes is a little oil and whatever herbage and spices you wish.  I like a lot of char on mine.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Cappy, you ever grilled eggplant? It's been a long time for me and it came out mushy, maybe I'll try again with a little more heat. Also, got any other veggie ideas for grillin?


----------



## Unity (Jul 9, 2008)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Hey Cappy, you ever grilled eggplant? It's been a long time for me and it came out mushy, maybe I'll try again with a little more heat. Also, got any other veggie ideas for grillin?


Don't forget Larry Wolfe.  He's my usual go-to veggie-grillin' guy. His photos have shown me lots of things to try, and it turns out they're good!

--John
(Veggies sprinkled with WR and done just to done. Mmmm.)


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 9, 2008)

Larry who?  :P


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've done it, just not a big eggplant fan.  Other than
onions and sweet potatos, I pretty much keep vegetables off
the grill.  Sometimes corn on the cob.

For an amazing flavor, look up Finney's fire roasted gazpacho
recipe....it uses charred veggies that give an incredible flavor.
In fact, we got a first place AB with it.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 12, 2008)

Man-o-man does that look like the perfect meal!
We love tri tip! :P


----------



## BchrisL (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh Yea! nothing better!


----------

